# groundcontrol july 20th must register this week guys!



## cerealkiller (Sep 20, 2007)

www.groundcontrolgrappling.co.uk

to be held at next gen liverpool


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Come on Marc you'll be in my division  Anyone else on this forum gonna be in the <73kg category?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

hahahahaha you've seen my grappling, it hasnt got any better since then mate


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I know I want a quick win 

When are you back at Next Gen, and Si too, what happened to him?!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

dont know when i'll be back at next gen to be honest mate, might be a while yet.

Simon knocked Total Fitness on the head too, just trains in his house now, i havent seen him for a bit and he's been away from the board, where are you si?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This is today! good luck Jay give it some Jitz son!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Caking myself lads ill try and get some videos


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck and you know it by now, just enjoy and take form the experience.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

gl jay, get the old man on the cam corder!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just spoke to Jay, he lost his fights.

All about expierience though, dont let it bother you mate, keep training and focusing on the next one only a few months away, you can use me as a kick/punch bag in a few weeks mate, i may even let you try to choke me out...bet you cant!


----------



## cerealkiller (Sep 20, 2007)

day ran smoothly, a lot of different clubs entered, and pretty much everyone had at least 2 fights each.

i will post up the winners tomorrow

jay performed well, with a bit more experience he ll be a threat in his division


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Unlucky Jay but it is all about the experience maybe next time mate.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheers guys, appreciate it.

I've hurt my knee badly, can't even walk on it. It was when I was using Rubber Guard and I obviously didn't stretch enough before hand. The guy popped out and it went. Didn't hurt at the time so it's not the reason I lost, but it's ****in' killing now


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouch. Which belt are you?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

White


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you compete being a white belt? :|

(assuming you're not trolling, then the above question was a rethoric)

How obvious is it that I haven't been to many competitions - or at all


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You can compete no matter what level you are. The guys I lost to were obviously white belts aswell because my training partner Pete (who is the same level as me, maybe a bit better) beat one that beat me


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn Jay pulling rubber guard and your white belt, very nice. Lets hope you havent damaged an ACL/MCL by doing that though as rubberguard is responsible for such injuries.

Im taking it they ran it in division of experience i.e. novice, advance etc and not belt category right?


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

I get nervous about my classes, so enough respect for jay and people who actually do try their skills at these things, regardless of level.

I used to play pc games at competitions (im supergeek) and we had a saying that, "you can only ever get better, by playing better players". Im sure we didnt think it up but it seems to fit into alot of things, including martial arts


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah you only get better by the experience youg et from training with different poeple and sparring different people. So your phrase applies well to any and every situation, you only get better through practice.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not sure that it's an ACL. I can walk fine on it now and I was doing some armbar techniques on me missus before messing about.

Just gonna rest it now, if it's still sore by the end of the work I'm gonna go see a physio. It's a similar type of feeling to when somebody armbarred me and I ****ed the tendon up. That only lasted a week, if not less. Gonna have to keep working my flexibility.

Divisions were by weight, nothing else haha


----------

